# My first testing



## NDNgirl4ever (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey guys, I study Shorin Ryu karate and I'm testing for my yellow belt this week. I'm excited, and a bit nervous. I'm scared I'll freeze up and forget my kata. Do you have any tips on how to deal with the nervousness? Thanks and I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 5, 2007)

NDNgirl4ever said:


> Hey guys, I study Shorin Ryu karate and I'm testing for my yellow belt this week. I'm excited, and a bit nervous. I'm scared I'll freeze up and forget my kata. Do you have any tips on how to deal with the nervousness? Thanks and I'll let you know how it went.


 
The anticipation over the first test is always the hardest because you don't quite know what to expect. Don't worry, your instructor probably wouldn't be putting you up for testing if you weren't very much ready. Also remember that in this, like so many things, the anxiety of anticipation is usually FAR worse than the event itself.

Good Luck! See you as a yellow belt next week!


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 5, 2007)

Dont worry about it, what I do when im testing for a belt is...I pretend im just in my bedroom with a couple of friends and train, just pretend your training and dont look at your instructor or people in the spectator stand, 
Good luck,

Bobby


----------



## Yeti (Mar 5, 2007)

You'll do great!
As bobster_ice mentioned, the anxiety of the first test is FAR worse than the the test itself. You'll find after your very first block, kick or strike, that all the anxiety will melt away and you'll remember everything just fine. 

Keep us posted and welcome to yellow belt!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm usually scared to death just before my testing, and for the first few minutes then I get stuck in and remember that it's not as bad as I anticipated.   

I'm sure they aren't looking for perfection, they are all human as are we, just remember they were in your place once and will be sympathetic to nerves.

I know it's a difficult thing to do but just try to relax and enjoy the experience and listen hard to what's being said.


----------



## Drac (Mar 5, 2007)

The fear I felt about the my first test vanished when I steeped onto the training floor..You'll be fine...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2007)

Have fun and you will be fine


----------



## zDom (Mar 5, 2007)

Breathe  

Deep slow breaths in through the nose, out through the mouth.

You'll do fine!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 5, 2007)

Well,

Breath and have fun.  You are showing the testers that you deserve the belt.  That's all.  They know you can pass at their standards or you would not be testing at all.

I always know at least a month before, so I run what I know will be on the test everyday at least 5 times.  I do this to know I can still look confident even though I have crazy butterflies going on.

I think the whole thing is I am 10 times more confident with hapkido testing than tae kwon do testing.

In a nutshell you will do great and fine, so do not worry about it at all.  Just chill and have a good time.


----------



## exile (Mar 5, 2007)

If they think you're ready to test, then you _are_. If your instructors could see you having any difficulty with your kata or basic techs, you wouldn't be testing. My instructor has on more than one occasion delayed a student's test according to our informal testing calendar because he felt the student was still a bit shaky, needed to work more on their forms, etc. It's not at all uncommon. 

If you've moved confidently, easily and correctly through your kata at least once, then you _know_ them. That one performance is all the proof you need. They're _in there_. So your job now is to understand and believe that. If you do, then the performance that's in there, waiting to emerge, will not be sidetracked by mistaken doubts.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 5, 2007)

My yellow belt test in Shorin Ryu scared me to death.  I had been training for 8 years in another style but it was my first formal testing situation and I don't test well at all.  The fear got the best of me and I failed the first time around.  I did eventually make it though and realized how the nervousness got the best of me.  So the best advice I can give you is relax and do your best I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeti said:


> You'll do great!
> As* bobster_ice mentioned*, the anxiety of the first test is FAR worse than the the test itself. You'll find after your very first block, kick or strike, that all the anxiety will melt away and you'll remember everything just fine.
> 
> Keep us posted and welcome to yellow belt!


 
Wow. I can't believe I quoted the wrong person! How foolish of me!  

So...

bobster_ice...Stop taking credit for other people's words!  

Jonathan Randall...I apologize...those words were yours. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Mar 5, 2007)

Testing is your chance to stand up and prove, to your instructor, the testing instructor if s/he is a different person, to your classmates, and most importantly, to yourself, that you _already are_ the next rank - go all out, enjoy yourself, and show off!  And let us know how it goes.


----------



## zDom (Mar 6, 2007)

Kacey said:


> ... go all out, enjoy yourself, and show off!



Yep: that's the spirit!


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone! The test is tommorow. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Mar 10, 2007)

The test went well. I'm now a 9th kyu yellow belt. My rank online and in real life match!:karate: :asian:


----------



## Yeti (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!
Now admit it...once you got out on the mat, all your fears melted away, right?..

You'll remember this test for the rest of your life for what it represented. Great job!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 11, 2007)

NDNgirl4ever said:


> The test went well. I'm now a 9th kyu yellow belt. My rank online and in real life match!:karate: :asian:


Congrats!!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations!  artyon:


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 12, 2007)

Well done    I bet the test wasn't as scarey as you thought


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 12, 2007)

_Congratulations!!!_
artyon:artyon: artyon:​


----------



## KeeblerElf (Mar 12, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeti said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> Now admit it...once you got out on the mat, all your fears melted away, right?..
> 
> You'll remember this test for the rest of your life for what it represented. Great job!


Pretty much. I was still a little nervous, but a lot of it went away.



> I bet the test wasn't as scarey as you thought


No, it wasn't scary at all.

Now I just got to figure out a place to hang my certificate and belt rack!


----------



## zDom (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats on your accomplishment


----------

